# hydra problem! how do i get rid of it?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi parasuco,

Here is the method I used to rid my shrimp tank of Hydra.


----------



## parasuco (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm going to try this method this week, thanks for the link:smile:


----------

